# 2 Monitore an Laptop unter Windows 7



## moemaster (15. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe ein Laptop mit einem VGA- und einem HDMI-Ausgang und möchte einen 17" Flachbildschirm an den VGA und meinen 37" Fernseher an HDMI anschließen. Auf meinem Notebook ist Windows 7 instaliert und das erkennt auch, dass inklusive Laptop-Bildschirm 3 Monitore angeschlossen sind. Aber leider lässt sich weder das Bild auf alle 3 erweitern, noch lässt sich ein Bildschirm auf den 3. klonen. Windoof sagt dazu einfach nur "Einstellungen konnten nicht gespeichert werden" - sehr aussagekräftig, ich weiß. Hat(te) jemand von das gleiche Problem und weiß evtl. eine Lösung? Bei den Grafikkarten-Einstellungen konnte ich auch nichts finden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen 

//edit: Wenn ich nur einen Monitor anschließe (egal ob an VGA oder HDMI) hab ich gar keine Probleme: das Bild lässt sich erweitern oder klonen - nur wenn ein dritter hinzukommt passt's irgendwie nicht mehr -.-


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (15. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich tippe ganz direkt da drauf, dass die Anschlüsse sozusagen "gleich" sind, du kannst jeweils nur einen ansteuern und nicht beide einzeln, weil dafür ist die interne Grafik des Geräts auch nicht ausgelegt. 

Falls jemand besseres weiß, darf er mich gern korrigieren!

LG
Sascha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,
könntest du uns den vielleicht mal mitteilen welche Grafikkarte in deinem Laptop drinen ist?
Hast du den auch den Treiber der GraKa installiert?

Viele Grüße


----------



## moemaster (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine Nivida GeForce 9300M GS mit 256MB Speicher. Treiber sind auf jeden Fall installiert.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab die auch drinnen, zwar in einem Mac aber da geht das ja auch.
Versuch doch mal die Einstellung über den Treiber zu machen und nicht über die Windowseinstellung.
Bei einer Radeon geht das. Bei Nvidia weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Gruß


----------

